# Spare Parts And Tools Checklist



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been reading through checklist searches, and several others trying to figure out exactly what is needed in terms of tools, spare parts, etc. to carry in the OB.

This is what I have come up with so far, please add only what is needed (looking for parts and tools only)
From Sayonara

Spare light bulbs
Spare Fuses
Lug socket
HW Heater anode rod socket
Duct Tape
Wrenches
sockets
screw drivers
two water hoses
30a power cord
Electrical Tape
Flashlight
Caulk
Bungees
Leatherman
Cordless drill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I also added small bungies (4" and 8"), 8" velcro straps, electrical tape, caulk, Leatherman knife, 18v drill / flashlight...
i forgot what else, i used a list from here last summer. ill have to look again when the OB comes home.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I was trying to find a list, but there was something like 19 pages of search results under checklist. And most were the PDI checklist.

I will add to my list, need to stock up, 2 months until Yellowstone!


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Off the top of my head I can only think of the following:

WD40 
roll of electrical tape
roll of teflon tape
roll pipe wrap

Depending on the technique you use for changing your tires someting to jack up your trailer safely. Becasue it will happen. Our second trip I changed out all the tires. One on the side of the road and the remaining four in the woods in the rain. (I didn't have the right size lug wrench either.) If you go with a pair of jacks, I would suggest bottle type jacks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Canopener


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

jasonrebecca said:


> I have been reading through checklist searches, and several others trying to figure out exactly what is needed in terms of tools, spare parts, etc. to carry in the OB.
> 
> This is what I have come up with so far, please add only what is needed (looking for parts and tools only)
> From Sayonara
> ...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

LA Plouff said:


> I have been reading through checklist searches, and several others trying to figure out exactly what is needed in terms of tools, spare parts, etc. to carry in the OB.
> 
> This is what I have come up with so far, please add only what is needed (looking for parts and tools only)
> From Sayonara
> ...


[/quote]
I agree with all of these. I'm not crazy about the 2 dollar wheel chocks (although they do work) I paid $5.95 each for heavy rubber ones at Harbor Freight. They'll hold anything and are indestructible.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Spare light bulbs
Spare Fuses
Lug socket
HW Heater anode rod socket
Duct Tape
Wrenches
sockets
screw drivers
two water hoses
30a power cord
Electrical Tape
Flashlight
Caulk
Bungees
Leatherman
Cordless drill

I'd delete the cordless drill (heavy) and HW Heater anode.

I'd add electrical repair items such as wire, various crimp connectors (mainly splices), wire stripper, 12-V test lamp or (better) a lightweight meter. These come in handy when your brakes or lights stop working.

Wire Ties (a.k.a. Zip Ties) of various sizes.

A variety of screws, including the pan-head screws used to hold on the underbelly.

Adjustable wrench

As to fuses, make sure you cover the ones in the fridge ... there are 2-3 there (including one small one).

Look over your particular weight-distribution and sway setup. If you've got "mission critical" pins, springs, etc, bring an extra of each. For example, mine has a small spring bar and pin that holds the WD bars in place; I carry a spare.

Screw clamp (a.k.a. band clamp) of various sizes (these are part of the "hose clamp" family). I found this useful when I blew off the Tornado's hose from the fitting at the blank tank. I just got under there and put on two screw clamps.

That's it for now.

Ed


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In the wisdom of my 90 year old Dad, a man only needs two tools in the tool bag...WD-40 to make it go, and Duct tape to make it stop.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Great list! How do most people jack the TT? My father in law recommended a small floor jack. I think you can get them at Harbor Freight for about $20. I would also add super glue, gorilla glue, and a torque wrench also be added to this list.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would add spare handle to your gate valves. I also have a gate valve that I can put on and take off just in case one of them fails while camping.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

From my checklist;
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts _(note that the socket size for the lug nuts and the nut the holds the spare tire to its carrier are different sizes!!!!)_
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, channel lock, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air compressor
flashlights
small step ladder (2-3 step)
Duct tape
WD40
Tire puncture repair kit

Some of these things listed I always carry in my truck regardless of whether I've towing my RV or not.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> Great list! How do most people jack the TT? My father in law recommended a small floor jack. I think you can get them at Harbor Freight for about $20. I would also add super glue, gorilla glue, and a torque wrench also be added to this list.


We found the Trailer Aid and don't leave home without it. Haven't used it yet but there if we need it and very light and compact.
Brad


Click here!


Brad


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Great list! How do most people jack the TT? My father in law recommended a small floor jack. I think you can get them at Harbor Freight for about $20. I would also add super glue, gorilla glue, and a torque wrench also be added to this list.


We found the Trailer Aid and don't leave home without it. Haven't used it yet but there if we need it and very light and compact.
Brad


Click here!


Brad
[/quote]
THATS IT !! I was thinking i saw something like that.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> We found the Trailer Aid and don't leave home without it.


A bit spendy at $46 for the base unit, $56 for the taller one recommended for "recreational trailers". That said, it sure would be easier than building up a stack of Lynx Blocks (see picture in previous post on this thread). Having had to change two flat tires, I'll consider getting one.










Ed


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

How about adding *1 medium sized Hammer* to ones tool collection, for use when all else fails









Ed


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I use a bottle jack. It's small. A little heavy for the one with the proper weight requirements but I like it. fits in between the tires nicely too.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

The Trailer-Aid looks like a possible next purchase. I wonder how heavy it is? I haven't had to change a tire yet, but this looks like it would simplify the problem.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

The only thing about the trailer aid is that if the tire is all tangled up and twisted it may not be possible to use it. On my trip home from PA last year my tire blew. There was no way I could have fit that thing in there without first getting the tangled rubber out of the way. It is larger than the the tire so it needs some room front and back, not alot but in my case it wouldn't have worked. I couldn't even get the lynx blocks to work. So we called a tow truck and even he had trouble with it. Also, you may need something to cut the tire when it blows. It wrapped around the axle on me.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> The only thing about the trailer aid is that if the tire is all tangled up and twisted it may not be possible to use it. On my trip home from PA last year my tire blew. There was no way I could have fit that thing in there without first getting the tangled rubber out of the way. It is larger than the the tire so it needs some room front and back, not alot but in my case it wouldn't have worked. I couldn't even get the lynx blocks to work. So we called a tow truck and even he had trouble with it. Also, you may need something to cut the tire when it blows. It wrapped around the axle on me.


I'm not sure if I completely understand what happened w/ your tire but as long as the TT will roll forward or backward it should work. If you blew out the rear tire you place the trailer aid in front of the front tire on the same side and pull the TT up on the trailer aid. If you blew out the front you place the trailer aid behind the rear tire and back the TT up the trailer aid ramp. The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


Wait a second. am i missing something? why would you have to unhitch the TT to change a tire without the trailer aid? I have changed tires on my 24' snowmobile trailer before while its hooked up,


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I prefer Gorilla tape to Duct tape -- sticks better, lasts longer. Don't forget a socket extender for your lug socket and remember that the spare tire nut is a different size than the lugs. I carry a pair of channel locks for that. One tool that I have found to be indispensable is a Dremel, but I'm on the road for 9 months at a time, so it might not be as critical for you. Somebody mentioned zip ties -- yeap! I wouldn't waste money on spare gate valve handles -- you can make better ones that won't break just by drilling a 1/4" hole in a hunk of metal. And, of course, a pair of dikes is always useful.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


Wait a second. am i missing something? why would you have to unhitch the TT to change a tire without the trailer aid? I have changed tires on my 24' snowmobile trailer before while its hooked up,
[/quote]
As I mentioned earlier I've not had the misfortune yet to have a blow out on my TT. My in-laws also camp and they've had several flats. On their first one he was using a floor jack on a piece of plywood on the side of the road and pumped the jack to its max height and the tire didn't lift. He unhooked the TT and then it lifted fine. Maybe he wasn't doing something right but either way it didn't look fun.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are the Electrical kit I am getting.

And here is the Tool set I am going to get.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


Wait a second. am i missing something? why would you have to unhitch the TT to change a tire without the trailer aid? I have changed tires on my 24' snowmobile trailer before while its hooked up,
[/quote]

You probably want to remove the WDH bars, or at least put the tounge jack down a little so the bottle jack is not trying to lift the truck too, but otherwise, there is no reason to completely unhitch, in fact, staying connected ensures that your trailer doesn't go for a roll


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> How about adding *1 medium sized Hammer* to ones tool collection, for use when all else fails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By medium size hammer, you mean a sledge or a splitting maul right?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


Wait a second. am i missing something? why would you have to unhitch the TT to change a tire without the trailer aid? I have changed tires on my 24' snowmobile trailer before while its hooked up,
[/quote]

You probably want to remove the WDH bars, or at least put the tounge jack down a little so the bottle jack is not trying to lift the truck too, but otherwise, there is no reason to completely unhitch, in fact, staying connected ensures that your trailer doesn't go for a roll








[/quote]
Good suggestion !!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, we need to clean this list up into 1. IM at work right now but if its not done when i get home, heads are gonna roll.... ok, if its not done, ill do it then....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I am making this list on the fact that most people already have wheel chocks and stuff for camping, this is basically a "what I need to fixt it Kit."

Spare Light bulbs (921 wedge)
Spare Fuses
Duct Tape (Gorilla)
Zip Ties
Teflon Tape
Electrical Tape
Lug socket
HW heater socket
Socket extension
Torque wrench
Bungee cords
Caulk
Leatherman
Screw drivers
Socket Set
Hammer
Hose clamps
Channel Lock
WD-40
Dicor (roof repair)
Flares, emergency markers
Flat repair kit
12v compressor
Small electrical kit (stripper, connectors, etc.)
Emery cloth/ sand paper

Other items
30a extension cord
water hoses
15a-30a adapter
30a-50a adapter
wheel chocks
jack (bottle, scissor)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very good !! I like the electrical kit you found....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Too bad its not available in my part of the country so I have to pay for shipping instead of free shipping to the store.
Might have to look for an alternative when I get to the store.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The biggest advantage to the trailer aid is not having to unhitch the TT to chance the tire.


Wait a second. am i missing something? why would you have to unhitch the TT to change a tire without the trailer aid? I have changed tires on my 24' snowmobile trailer before while its hooked up,
[/quote]

You probably want to remove the WDH bars, or at least put the tounge jack down a little so the bottle jack is not trying to lift the truck too, but otherwise, there is no reason to completely unhitch, in fact, staying connected ensures that your trailer doesn't go for a roll








[/quote]
You're right it was the tension on the WD bars that had to be released. Still a PITA compared to the trailer aid. Sorry for the confusion.
Brad


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

After reading all of these posts, I think I've got it all figured out - I'm just going to be sure I'm camping next to one of you fine people.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll just camp with Hootbob, he always seems to have something to help fix anyones problem so far









I think he has a magic compartment in his TT.









John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Airboss said:


> After reading all of these posts, I think I've got it all figured out - I'm just going to be sure I'm camping next to one of you fine people.


Thats funny, i was selfishly thinking the same thing... with my luck, you and i will be next to each other with NOTHING !


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> After reading all of these posts, I think I've got it all figured out - I'm just going to be sure I'm camping next to one of you fine people.


Thats funny, i was selfishly thinking the same thing... with my luck, you and i will be next to each other with NOTHING !
[/quote]

We need to be travelling with them as well!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Jason,

Regarding the condensed list. I had mentioned a kit to repair flat tires. What iwas referring to was the plugs, not the slime. You can buy a tire plugger kit for abount $6 that includes the two installation tools and a number of tire plugs. These will repair punctutes in the thread area of the tire pretty quickly and easily. Do not use tire slime in your tires (tv or tt).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

to add to the list, a piece of emery cloth or sand paper to clean bulb and connections.


----------

